# Four Stroke Maintenance



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

My Yamaha 4S 25hp sits for months at a time in my temp controlled garage in Upstate SC during the winter months. I pull the fuel line and let all of the gas burn out of the engine before I put it away. I then transfer all of the gas from the fuel tank to my truck and use it up. When the weather gets warm- I buy fresh non-ethanol fuel and crank it up. Also keep the batteries on a good charger. Been doing that for many years with no issues.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

There are a lot of folks like me that don't live near the coast anymore. I only run my boat one a month. I've never had problems. I just use stabilizer. I think a lot of the issues are overstated.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Jpscott1 said:


> My Yamaha 4S 25hp sits for months at a time in my temp controlled garage in Upstate SC during the winter months. I pull the fuel line and let all of the gas burn out of the engine before I put it away. I then transfer all of the gas from the fuel tank to my truck and use it up. When the weather gets warm- I buy fresh non-ethanol fuel and crank it up. Also keep the batteries on a good charger. Been doing that for many years with no issues.


Thanks for the info! And thanks for taking the time to participate on forum!


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

weeks at a time with non-ethanol fuel and a fuel/water separator? You're good. To me, the key has always been non-E fuel, and keeping it relatively fresh.


----------



## j102 (Jun 26, 2017)

I agree. You are good with Non-Ethanol fuel. The only thing I add is Yamaha Ringfree Plus, according to the Yamaha suggestion. 
If the boat sits for over a month in the house, I’ll hook the water and muffs and run it for 5 minutes or so just to make sure everything is fine before hitting the water again.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

THANKS, I will pick some up!


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

EasternGlow said:


> weeks at a time with non-ethanol fuel and a fuel/water separator? You're good. To me, the key has always been non-E fuel, and keeping it relatively fresh.


Thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Startron, Stabil and all that other crap is a load of BS. All you need is a water separator, the recommended additive for your motor, keep the tank topped off after a trip and run it. If you can’t run it for a while disconnect the fuel line and run the motor out of gas and leave it. Nothing keeps phase separation from happening and the only thing that keeps water out of your motor and gas tank is keeping the tank full when it sits and a water separator before the motor. I like the Moeller ClearSite because it has the clear bowl that you can actually see the water in and it has a pitcock to drain the water into a dish. There is even a hose barb on the pitcock so you can drain it without making a mess. Just my comments from the peanut gallery. Oh and I never run ethanol free gas, it’s too hard to find around here. You can make your own ethanol free gas really easily but it’s not worth the trouble, just burn it.


----------

